# Perfect Q weekends X 2!



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Both Lily and Misty had perfect Q weekends! They were both spot on this weekend, and my trainer even complimented me on how well I handled a tricky sequence in Snooker. It was a nice weekend all around.

I haven’t been trialing much lately as some life events have taken precedence...including raising an energetic mini poo puppy. But Gracie is now 14 months old and life has settled down in other ways as well. So back to trials for the two older girls! Gracie isn’t quite ready yet, but soon.

I decided to do CPE with Lily and Misty now, and am enjoying this venue. It’s more relaxed and I may just concentrate on CPE for the rest of their agility careers. They get more runs in a day and the games are a lot of fun. Sadly, I just noticed Lily is developing a slight haze in her eyes, so hard to think of this girl aging, but she is ten (or more) now and it’s inevitable. It’s a good time to embrace a more relaxed venue.

Here’s a few pics of the two girls, Misty is not a poodle but I hope you can indulge my brag. Very proud of my two girls- both took their first agility class at age 6 and are rescues with various issues....and I’m so proud of how far they have come.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, that’s wonderful. what a great weekend you had. Huge congratulations.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks Skylar! It was a feel good weekend for sure.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Congratulations! 

These pictures make my heart soar


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Congratulations! I really enjoyed your pictures, and your pups happy faces.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely to see them enjoying it so much - it sounds as if it was a memorably good weekend all round.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy happy, Joy joy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy happy, Joy joy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks all! It was a memorable weekend, and one I will treasure. They do love it, people are always commenting on how Lily’s tail wags the entire time she’s out there!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I am so thrilled for you. Just fantastic. Whoopeeeee!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks Click, it was a good trial.

I remember a judge saying once in the briefing to cherish every moment, no matter what the win, as you never know...it may be the last time you run your dog. As I see Lily start to move a little more slowly and look at the slight haze she is developing on her eyes, that message is ever more poignant. Not to mention, that I’m not getting any younger either. Being able to do this with them is such a gift.


----------



## hrsldy (Oct 8, 2019)

Amazing pictures and beautiful dogs


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks hrsldy! I do love these girls.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats! Those kind of weekends are rare but very welcome. Great job!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks Quossum! The stars did come together that weekend.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

So happy for you and the pups, CarolineK! That was an outstanding and super fun weekend, I know.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks Streetcar! It was a lot of fun. I will say though, I did feel a bit of pressure to perform as the weekend went on. It was kind of like “can we really do this x2?” Im still amazed that we really did do it!


----------

